# Maumee Walleye Partner Needed!



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, I have cleared it with the wife, and I'm taking vacation from work so I can go.

I was wondering if anyone would like to either plan a trip up ther with me, (I'm in Delaware), meet up, or meet me there? Here is my offer:

-We will split all mutual costs 50/50, cash in hand (amount to be determined) before we leave! (MANDATORY)

-I'll have waders, you should too!

-Bring your own fishing gear, wouldn't think that should be an issue but you never know? (MANDATORY)

-I don't care if we stay in a tent, trailor, or rent a room locally, your choice I'm only gonna be there to shower and sleep some before getting back on the water.

-Unless we are camping and decide to eat what we catch you can keep my catch as well.

I'm an honest and realistic person so I will pay more than my share if you provide anything we need. (i.e. if you have a boat I will pay 75% of the gas, if you have a trailer or motorhome or the like, I'll pay for the campsite or something.)

Anything else we can work out ahead of time, I just want to fish!

PM me if you are interested and want to make a deal. I'm going regardless, it's just easier and more fun if you have someone to fish with.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bump. Mods can lock this thread. Have a partner, thanks for all the PM's!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------

